# "Gear Heads" Intrepid Outdoors on Pursuit TV



## AT News (Jun 5, 2009)

"Gear Heads" this segment features Nemesis Designer Aaron Hamilton & Archery Talk's Shawn Hatum at the 2010 ATA promoting the New Nemesis.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OvLh5nPNTO8


----------



## MuddyBull (Jan 21, 2010)

Great looking bow!


----------

